# hooray for this site



## rabidpossum (Jan 3, 2007)

fuck the myspace group. i know the road is full of assholes. i've hung out with lots of em. but there's no reason to shit on folks who are new or "green" or whatever and are just asking questions. this site seems like a much more positive outlet for folks on the road.


----------



## dirty_feet (Jan 3, 2007)

Godammit I hate myspace.


----------



## danvan (Jan 3, 2007)

i think myspace groups just make ppl into jerks 
its pretty handy for keeping in touch with friends who move away and such

but this site is fantastic and i love it 
cos everyone is nice


----------



## Gutters (Jan 20, 2007)

This site is fucking sick, myspace is full of fake profiles and teenie boopers... fuck that i'd rather talk to real people


----------



## danny boil (Jan 20, 2007)

myspace reminds me of sixth grade.

after that i wasnt too fond of school anymore, so i said fuck it and got fucked up. 


i have alotta friends who arent squatters or travelers though, and i dont want em to get up on this site because they'll like flood it or something, i like this site how it is


----------



## dirty_feet (Jan 20, 2007)

I agree with Danny. Right on. Widerstand you deleted that group? Oh man - do you still have all those links? You should submit them to this site.


----------



## dirty_feet (Jan 21, 2007)

i'll admit I'll miss that group -more so for all your info then anything else. planning a trip to see you soon with Matt and Raven!


----------



## RejectofSociety (Jan 23, 2007)

Yes this site is great. I'm sick of Myspace too and the fucking 'take a photo of myself at an arty angle' cynical, oh so ironic wankers.


----------



## vix (Jan 24, 2007)

yeah. this is way nicer than myspace.

myspace is a necessary evil though. without it i wouldn't be able to keep in contact with a few people.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 24, 2007)

i know it's hard to get away from myspace (it took me forever) but it's really all about just getting everyone you know to make the switch to some kind of alternative.

other sites i like besides mine 

tribe.net
punx.org

try those!


----------



## vix (Jan 25, 2007)

thanks.

i was using xpeeps for a while...but i quickly realized that it's just myspace with tits. 

now i've got to convince everyone to make the switch...

Post edited by: vix, at: 2007/01/25 03:08


----------



## daveycrockett (Mar 20, 2012)

myspace?!


----------

